# Get rid of rats / mice.



## Striker (May 31, 2009)

I have outside budgies and chooks - the chickens' feed is only outside during the day (in the open) and at night is shut up in their rat/mouse proof coop with them - it used to be out all the time as I didn't HAVE a coop (bad me, I know). 

So it's no longer the chickens that are the problem - it's the budgies. I don't have a budgie-coop I can close them up in, and their seed is in a deep flat saucer that hangs by a wire from the roof - would it maybe be worth just putting something large and flat (and weighted) on it at night to keep rats and mice out? I know they live under the aviary as I've found holes there and a few errant mice that I wasted no time in killing. 

I saw a rat last night. Hunting. For chicken pellets. This is the problem outside.

They've now found their way inside and last time I opened the pantry one jumped out (almost on me). They're living in the floor space between the 1st and 2nd floor. 

I used to care about being humane - now I don't. I just want them gone, by any means necessary, before this explodes into a huge problem. They keep licking the bait off live traps so I'm having to experiment, but any method - glue traps, snap traps, etc. 

The only thing I don't want to use is poison as I have 2 dogs and 2 cats, and while I've never seen them EAT any of the rodents they've killed, I'm not risking it. 

I also don't want dead rats rotting in the walls / floor, so at the specific request of my brother - and I agree - no poisons. 

Does anyone have any tips, indoor or out? I've heard of a bucket type trap and I've got a pest guy coming around tomorrow but I'm worried he'll give me the whole run-around with poisons cos of how the rats go outside to find water, etc.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

This is indeed a problem, I live in the country and we have them coming inside when the weather starts to cool down.
They will also eat and kill chicks in outside aviaries if they can.
I wish you luck in finding a solution.:budgie:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

I found this on the RSPCA site...
What is the most humane way to kill pest rats and mice? - RSPCA Australia knowledgebase


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have a secure spot to set bait, away from pets, then this non poison method of control works... Take plaster of Paris powder.. Mix it with chocolate milk powder, or custard powder.. Put in a dish where only the mice/rats can get too. Make sure there is no water source! The rats/mice will eat the powder, it makes them thirsty and they leave the house looking for water, when they take a drink the plaster of Paris sets up in their stomach and kills them, the body however is nontoxic and will not kill whatever finds and eats it, all they get is a calcium boost.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


ParrotletsRock said:



If you have a secure spot to set bait, away from pets, then this non poison method of control works... Take plaster of Paris powder.. Mix it with chocolate milk powder, or custard powder.. Put in a dish where only the mice/rats can get too. Make sure there is no water source! The rats/mice will eat the powder, it makes them thirsty and they leave the house looking for water, when they take a drink the plaster of Paris sets up in their stomach and kills them, the body however is nontoxic and will not kill whatever finds and eats it, all they get is a calcium boost.

Click to expand...

Wow! I've never heard of that method before -- it sounds like a great solution to me! Thanks for sharing it ParrotletsRock. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Striker (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will try the plaster of paris stuff as well - I had a pest guy come out and put poison traps all around. He said it was a type of poison that had never had a documented case of secondary poisoning. 

I thought he'd put down traps. Shiiii*.. lol. My carnivorous animals have never opened a dead rat, just killed them.. so i'll just have to watch carefully.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I use the plaster of paris bait as well because I have owls and a possum living around me as well as my 2 dogs and a cat and I don't want them poisoned as they will eat any they kill. It does work.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Plaster of paris method defo.

If you can remove all food at night. With the budgies food mix in some really hot chilli powder. Wont affect the birds as they dont have the heat receptors but the rodents do and they hate it.

Assuming you have outdoor avaries where the rodents are getting in.
You need to fill the holes in where you can. If you have a hose pipe you can shove it down a hole and leave it running to help flush them out to find the other holes. Flooring wise if you can put a layer of broken glass then 1/4 by 1/4 inch mesh then concrete over it to stop them chewing up. All mesh should be 1/4 by 1/4 to stop rodents getting in the aviary.

The house will be more difficult as they will live in the insulation and under the flooring. I would suggest putting all foodstuffs in airtight containers for now to try and persuade them on. Sure theres a smell they hate cant remember if its peppermint. Obviously that depends on what you have in the house animal wise as you dont want to use something thats harmful to your own pets.


----------



## Striker (May 31, 2009)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Plaster of paris method defo.
> 
> If you can remove all food at night. With the budgies food mix in some really hot chilli powder. Wont affect the birds as they dont have the heat receptors but the rodents do and they hate it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will try the chili pepper stuff - chillis and capsicums grow like crazy in my place so I don't mind planting a few birds' eye chillies around just for that purpose (plus, extra excuses to have plants!). I don't have any pets inside except for one tame budgie who isn't allowed out of his cage unless I'm home, so no worries there.

Unfortunately concreting over the floor isn't an option, it HAS to be dirt as there are pipes etc underneath it that may need to be accessed in the future. Chilli dust / covered food at night will help a lot I think - as there's no other readily available food sources in my yard (though my neighbours have chickens... might need a chat to give them some ideas). I noticed some of the bait behind the fence has been taken - rats are also going nuts in my roof as of last night and tonight, so hopefully they're eating it. Just hope none die in the crawlspace.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you cant concrete just place a layer of 1/4 by 1/4 inch mesh on the floor and put something heavy to hold it down. Slabs would work well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Striker received the information she asked about.

The thread has run its course and is now closed.*


----------

